
Over Time, Buddhism and Science Agree - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/36/aging/over-time-buddhism-and-science-agree-rp
======
Zenst
Indeed we could learn much from resource management from Native indians and we
have equally gone from utilising the wind via the use of windmills and
powering boats towards a thinking that they were not wrong.

Be nice for a large wind powered sailing ship of freighter size, as not all
containers need to be that quick delivery.

More case of appreciating the philosophy's of ancient times and seeing them
from a clear mathematical black and white and agreeing with them. Somewhat
like you can put your finger in the air and know the right wind direction and
scientifically needing to know the exact direction in degree's before it
accepts the wind direction.

Equally today with have the climate and some people need more maths and
reports to accept that things like recycling and responsible resource usage
are the right things to be doing.

------
gus_massa
The article mixes some Buddhism ideas and some scientific trivia, but it
doesn't show any part where the Buddhism makes a clear verifiable (or
refutable) prediction, that is the cornerstone of science.

